# Bentonite clay



## coyotebgone (Mar 20, 2010)

I am wanting to know where I can buy some bentonite clay. 

I want to cast a metal gun part.


----------



## Washington95 (Mar 21, 2010)

Check with a well driller or two; they might use it.  Or tell you where you can find it.


----------



## GrouseHiker (Mar 21, 2010)

I don't know if driller's mud will work, and bentonite seems like it would be too slimy.

I've bought it here for waterproofing experiments:

Granular bentonite is available from:
Boart Longyear
1865 Corporate Drive Suite 200, Norcross, GA 30093 
(770) 469-2720


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 21, 2010)

In Tallahassee, seemed like it was out 90 west in the "industrial supply" section of town, there was a well drillers SUPPLY place. They had bentonite under the name of "Baroid" or "Macaloid". Heck, try some of that attapulgite clay. I reckon you know where that comes from!


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 21, 2010)

Now I'm startin' to think. What exactly are you going to do with this bentonite? Are you wanting to make a model of the part to cast? When you add water to bentonite, it becomes a foamy, slimy mess. If your making a model, I'd go down to Utrecht in Tally and ask for premixed pottery clay. Or snoop around the Firehouse Gallery. Somebody there ought to have a piece of clay. Remember that clay shrinks about 15% as it dries out.


----------



## coyotebgone (Mar 21, 2010)

You mix about 5% bentonite clay with 95% silica sand to make mold sand for sand casting


----------



## GrouseHiker (Mar 21, 2010)

how much do you need?


----------



## coyotebgone (Mar 22, 2010)

20 lbs or so. I think.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Mar 23, 2010)

You might try contacting some BP gun people who cast their own parts and see what they do.

I'd like to hear about this myself.


----------



## GrouseHiker (Mar 23, 2010)

coyotebgone said:


> 20 lbs or so. I think.



That' a BIG mold @ 20lb clay and 400lb sand.


----------



## coyotebgone (Mar 28, 2010)

*yep,*

you put this stuff in a hopper and use what you need. I wouldn't be casting much at one time.


----------



## GrouseHiker (Mar 28, 2010)

if you send me a shipping label, i'll send you a quart baggie of the bentonite I have left over - if you want to experiment. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Mar 28, 2010)

Isn't Bentonite what they use in ponds to keep them from draining? How much does that stuff run?


----------



## GrouseHiker (Mar 28, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Isn't Bentonite what they use in ponds to keep them from draining? How much does that stuff run?



probably - it's used for waterproofing - Google "Volclay." it's also used for subsurface drainage cut-off walls. It should also work for sealing leaky ponds as long as the leaks are through the soil grains (slow leaks).


----------



## slightly grayling (Mar 29, 2010)

What he said....keep in mind it isn't too stable because it (like all clays) swells alot.  Boart Longyear & Atlantic Drilling Supply are at least two sources....they sell it in pellet, chip, and powder forms.  I suspect you would have better luck with the chips and then blending it after it is hydrated.\





Washington95 said:


> Check with a well driller or two; they might use it.  Or tell you where you can find it.


----------

